# Ufermatten einschlämmen - Wie?



## Perschke (20. Apr. 2009)

Hallo!

Inzwischen habe ich meine Ufermatten bekommen und über den Uferwall gelegt.
Nun müssen sie noch mit Substrat eingeschmiert werden.

Ich habe die einzelnen Teile herausgenommen und auf den Rasen gelegt. Nun wurden sie ordentlich gewässert. Anschließend ging die Matscherei los. Mit einem Gemisch aus Lehm und Sand und viel Wasser wurden die Matten ordentlich eingeschmiert. Anschließend haben ich sie wieder über den Uferwall gelegt. 

Die Matten reichen ungefähr 10 cm in Wasser. Somit kam Substrat in das Wasser. Dies ist sicherlich nicht weiter schlimm.

Habe ich das so richtig gemacht?

Ich bin mir nämlich nicht sicher. Jedes Mal wenn es regnet, wird doch Substrat von der Matte ins Wasser gespült. 

Wer weiß Rat?

Gruß
Perschke


----------



## anr2000 (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Ufermatten einschlämmen - Wie?*

Hallo!

soviel ich weiss, gibt es spezielle Sämereien für Ufermatten, so daß sich in den Maschen
der Ufermatte ein dichte Wurzelwerk bildet. Das soll verhindern, daß das Substrat in den Teich gespült wird.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## gemag (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Ufermatten einschlämmen - Wie?*

Ich habe welche so und welche nur mit etwas Sand bestreut beide bewachsen gleich. Wichtig sind die Sämereien das du da gute Qualität hast!

Hätte aber nicht dort wo sie im Wasser hängen eingesandet!


----------



## daniel_xy (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Ufermatten einschlämmen - Wie?*

was sind das für Ufermatten und was für Sämerein meint Ihr? Das wäre doch genau was für meine Uferfolienproblematik


----------



## Kolja (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Ufermatten einschlämmen - Wie?*

Hallo Perschke,



Perschke schrieb:


> Habe ich das so richtig gemacht?
> 
> Ich bin mir nämlich nicht sicher. Jedes Mal wenn es regnet, wird doch Substrat von der Matte ins Wasser gespült.



Ich denke, du hast das richtig gemacht. Wenn in der Ufermatte nur Sand und Lehm ist, was soll dann passieren? Ein bisschen wird immer ausgespült.

Aber, dass du die Ufermatte abgenommen hast, um sie einzuschlämmen, darauf wäre ich nun niemals gekommen . Ich habe das auf dem Uferwall direkt eingeschmiert.

Immer wieder schön, wie jeder nach gleicher Anweisung etwas anderes macht.


----------



## Perschke (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Ufermatten einschlämmen - Wie?*

Hallo


Kolja schrieb:


> Ich denke, du hast das richtig gemacht. Wenn in der Ufermatte nur Sand und Lehm ist, was soll dann passieren? Ein bisschen wird immer ausgespült.


Naja, mein Teichwasser ist nun trüb. Ich nahm an, es wird über die Nacht wieder klar. Liegt das nun am Sand oder am Lehm? Welches Verhältnis habt ihr gemischt?



> Aber, dass du die Ufermatte abgenommen hast, um sie einzuschlämmen, darauf wäre ich nun niemals gekommen . Ich habe das auf dem Uferwall direkt eingeschmiert.


Dann ist die Sauerei im Teich nach noch größer! Die Stücke der Ufermatten sind nicht groß (max. 120 cm lang)



> Immer wieder schön, wie jeder nach gleicher Anweisung etwas anderes macht.


Wieso gleiche Anweisung? - Ich habe keine Anweisung dazu erhalten. 

Gruß
Perschke


----------



## Christine (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Ufermatten einschlämmen - Wie?*

Hallo Perschke,

willst Du die Matten auch einsäen? Am besten deckst Du sie hinterher mit etwas dünnem Vlies (vom Gemüsebeet - nicht vom Teichbau, das ist zu schwer) ab, bis die Pflänzchen keimen und Wurzeln. Dann kann der Regen auch nicht soviel ausspülen.

Daniel: Guck mal bei www.naturagart.de nach Ufermatten und Ufermattensaat.


----------



## Dr.J (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Ufermatten einschlämmen - Wie?*

Hallo Perschke,

ich habe einfach aus Hasendraht und Plastikfolie mit kleinen Löchern eine halbkreisförmige Abdeckung gebastelt und über der Ufermatte fixiert, sodaß es wie ein längliches Gewächshaus aussieht. Auf der Matte hatte ich dann in das Substrat die Ufermattensaat gestreut und ein paar Düngekügelchen als Starter. Durch die Abdeckung kann durch Regen nix weggeschwemmt werden. Der Teil der Ufermatte, der im Wasser liegt blieb ohne Substrat. Die Pflanzen wachsen irgendwann auch auf diesem Teil, sodaß man nach 1 Jahr nichts mehr davon sieht.


----------

